# Aquarium Log



## Marci99205 (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of a free or inexpensive computer program to log for water parameters and maintenance for aquariums?:fish:


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you tried the aquarium log on this very site? Check the links above. It's simple and easy to update.

Add a tank and then look toward the bottom of the tank info to enter water parameter and maintenance info.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Marci99205 said:


> Does anyone know of a free or inexpensive computer program to log for water parameters and maintenance for aquariums?:fish:


Open office calculator will do that for you. you just make your own spreadsheet and then just log day by day!


----------

